
How to Keep Your Apple AirPods from Slipping Out of Your Ears - walterbell
https://www.pcmag.com/feature/366444/how-to-keep-your-apple-airpods-from-slipping-out-of-your-ear
======
bunnycorn
Basically an Amazon shopping list for them to make money off comissions.

